# 65" LCD Selection Help



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am currently building a studio and I'm looking for a 65" flat panel that preferably has no fans or one with fans that is very quiet. Inverter noise is also a concern. Anyone with recommendations please respond. thanks in advance for your help.

Kevin


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

LCD is your only choice. I haven't found a totally silent plasma yet thanks to inverter noise. Projector in a quiet box might be a good bet if you want a really large screen.


----------

